# CD WOW - If you are thinking about buying some CDs for Chrimbo



## z104 (10 Dec 2008)

Was buying some CD's today in cd wow.ie The price of a cd from cdwow.ie was 12 euro delivered. For pig iron I wnet to CD wow.co.uk

Got the same cd for 9 euro 30 cents delivered.


----------



## ivannomonet (10 Dec 2008)

*Re: CD WOW - If you are thinking about buying some CD's for Chrimbo*



Niallers said:


> Was buying some CD's today in cd wow.ie The price of a cd from cdwow.ie was 12 euro delivered. For pig iron I wnet to CD wow.co.uk
> 
> Got the same cd for 9 euro 30 cents delivered.


 

Presume you paid in sterling and that was the euro hit to the creditcard?


----------



## z104 (10 Dec 2008)

*Re: CD WOW - If you are thinking about buying some CD's for Chrimbo*

yep indeed, saved a couple of euros but beter in my pocket I say. it all adds up.


----------



## woodbine (10 Dec 2008)

*Re: CD WOW - If you are thinking about buying some CD's for Chrimbo*

Thanks for that tip. just ordered dvds, cd's and games. 
saved an average of 50% on some of the items compared to smyths toys prices.

fingers crossed i get them before Christmas!!


----------



## PADDYBOY99 (17 Dec 2008)

*Re: CD WOW - If you are thinking about buying some CD's for Chrimbo*

Did the same. Massive saving.


----------



## Plek Trum (22 Dec 2008)

*Re: CD WOW - If you are thinking about buying some CD's for Chrimbo*

Its well worth having a look at [broken link removed] and also www.play.com before you make purchases.
I was an AVID cdwow customer for years but have been let down on several occasions with them of late (orders not arriving, having to wait for stock to renew or taking months to arrive). 

I switched to the other two and the prices are* excellent*, free delivery also and arrive within a week.. couldnt ask for more!
BTW - I have no affiliation with the above, just a very happy customer !


----------



## woodbine (22 Dec 2008)

well so far out of nine items ordered, i have received ONE. And two have not been despatched yet..

two days left to stalk the postie!


----------



## Plek Trum (30 Dec 2008)

This is typical of CDwow lately - my bets are on that the other did NOT arrive in time for Christmas. Worth shopping and trying [broken link removed] and www.play.com   - excellent free delivery and price ...


----------



## gipimann (30 Dec 2008)

Do play.com still force non-UK customers to purchase in Euro?  They used to, and the exchange rate used was.....generous!   Would second the recommendation for bangcd, have used them regularly without any delays or problems.


----------



## Omega (30 Dec 2008)

gipimann said:


> Do play.com still force non-UK customers to purchase in Euro?


Yes, they do.


----------



## woodbine (30 Dec 2008)

Plek Trum said:


> This is typical of CDwow lately - my bets are on that the other did NOT arrive in time for Christmas. Worth shopping and trying [broken link removed] and www.play.com - excellent free delivery and price ...


 

got everything except the two dvd's that havent been despatched yet. they arrived christmas eve and 23rd.


----------

